# Prayers for Dayton



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Another senseless act; 9 dead and 26 injured so far: https://www.cnn.com/us/live-news/ohio-shooting/index.html


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I live in Dayton area, I don’t want prayers, I want Senate to vote on the 2 pieces of bipartisan legislation passed to it from the house that senate refuses to vote on. Senate, DO YOUR JOB!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I feel horribly for all involved. First Texas and now Dayton. We have some serious social problems. I hate to imagine an America where you can't feel safe going shopping or to a recreational event. I can only imagine the horror for those involved. May God grant them as much peace as possible.

It is getting harder all the time to fend off the anti gun crowd and I understand why. I bet we will see more laws restricting our rights. I don't know what the answer is, but it's not a gun issue alone. It's a moral and social issue. Until we can address what makes people think these are viable reactions to their stress issues the shootings will continue. Just once I wish the media would be silent and not even broadcast these stories. Let them be dealt with locally only. Forty years ago a higher percentage of the population owned guns and we didn't have mass shootings at the rate we do now. There have always been wackos, but this is getting ridiculous. Media has driven this and many of these characters get their ideas from TV.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Southernsaug said:


> I feel horribly for all involved. First Texas and now Dayton. We have some serious social problems. I hate to imagine an America where you can't feel safe going shopping or to a recreational event. I can only imagine the horror for those involved. May God grant them as much peace as possible.
> 
> It is getting harder all the time to fend off the anti gun crowd and I understand why. I bet we will see more laws restricting our rights. I don't know what the answer is, but it's not a gun issue alone. It's a moral and social issue. Until we can address what makes people think these are viable reactions to their stress issues the shootings will continue. Just once I wish the media would be silent and not even broadcast these stories. Let them be dealt with locally only. Forty years ago a higher percentage of the population owned guns and we didn't have mass shootings at the rate we do now. There have always been wackos, but this is getting ridiculous. Media has driven this and many of these characters get their ideas from TV.


Agree it is not totally a gun issue although universal background checks seem logical in my opinion. But we have a massive mental health issue in the US that is not being addressed. I personally would rather we did not spend another $800 billion making next generation of WMD and work on real issues in our society.


----------



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

Gentlemen, 1st let me say my prayers have already went out to the victims of the most recent tragedies in texas and now Dayton. Also, my highest praise to my brothers and sisters in blue, for carrying on our tradition of protecting those we have sworn to protect. God watch over you and protect You always. AMEN. Now,Im going to weigh in here with my meager law enforcement training and career from which I had to medically retire from on duty injury after 13 years. I only hope we don't end up with this being politically manipulated for gun control lobbyist, which we all know its going to be. One thing I learned about the criminal element is they don't like following rules, new rules,old rules, state rules, jail rules, and GUN RULES! If we make a rule to take guns from law abiding citizens, the only ones with guns will be the criminals, and then ladies and gentlemen where do you think we will be. I can't help but wonder what the results would have been if a couple of ccw permit holders were at the scene of both these shootings? I know the Dayton officers were their in 1 minute, but as we always said in 1st responder, seconds save lives. If nothing else I hope the powers that be, You listening Governor? let common sense prevail, don't let emotions, or the pursuit of another vote, cost us our freedoms or more importantly our right to protect our families,friends,neighbors, and ourselves.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I’m sure there were ccw holders there but maybe not at that exact spot. In Ohio you can carry in a bar if not drinking. But even then this was over very quickly. With the immediate LE response any ccw holder who acted may have been taken for an active shooter as well and neutralized. Unfortunately, it was one focused individual among the many buzzed/drunk/feeling good folks. He was prepared. They were not. 

Prayers to all involved.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

70 million obese people in America, should we ban all silverware? 1.5 million arrested for DUI last year, should we ban cars? What we need is more cognizance by those that legally carry. If I see someone wearing bulletproof attire carrying a weapon where they should not be doing so, someone better call 911 ASAP cause I’m pulling my weapon and watching that person like a hawk. Period!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok ok.. we get it...Let's not make it a gun thread please. This is less than 2 miles from my house… In my earlier years I hung out at the Oregon District with a lot of friends and had a lot of good times… Really don't even have the words for this tragedy


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Need a barrel clip to protect yourself? My sons best friend was in Ned Peppers. That’s too close!
Just check backgrounds better. I’ve been shooting and hunting for 50 years. No AR needed. Turkey gun will cut my house in half.

Fish more! Be kind to people!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like the kid should have been in a psych ward years ago.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/05/us/connor-betts-dayton-shooting-profile/index.html

Sick individual. I dont know how he wasn't on a watchlist already.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

All too sad. My heart is with all the families and community as they grieve together. 

A theory I have is a lot of these people who are committing these acts feel like they don't have a purpose. It's senseless otherwise. Social media is used as a venue to receive false gratification. When it can't be had there, what do you do if you don't know anything else? There is no more purpose for some folks like there used to be...as simple as chopping wood to keep yourself warm. Just a thought...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

More thoughts and more prayers. How's that working out? Seems to be the only response to these unfortunately common mass shootings these days...Two this weekend, Walmart in Mississippi on July 30th, Gilroy Cali garlic festival July 28th. July 16th San Antonio, Texas.
Virginia Beach May 31st. May 7th Colorado school shooting. April 30th Univ of North Carolina Charlotte. April 27th California synagogue shooting.... the list goes on and on and on...and these are just the widely publicized ones.

Guess what. Thoughts and prayers for the victims involved each and every time. Before I am labeled "anti-gun" or "anti" something well, you don't know me very well.
What I do know is common sense isn't so common in Washington these days.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

We have gone through back ground checks for years. Whats the purpose of another one? I also do not want to get political, but our politicians pander to the sqeeky wheels and the largest voting blocs.
I truely see NO QUICK fix for this phenomenon. These problem youngsters (which most of the shooters are) are indoctrinated at home, thru they're middle and high school years and mostly in college, to do whatever the hell they want to, evrything they do is okay, they have found they can even challenge the right of free speech, and recieve no consequences what so ever. 
They're taught to think freely and are never wrong, they have no chance to learn simple humility. 
When a losing little league team recieves a trophy as nice as the first place team, something is horribly wrong. I truely believe we need to ease back into some of the old ways of raising our children, not all old ways, just some. Make our children realize they CAN'T always win, or they're not always right, and the greatest asset life has to offer is not spendable. Our greatest assets are our friends and aquaintances and the people we deal with daily. Once these young'uns figure this out, i'm quite sure the number of these tragic events will reduce dramaticly. Humility is a bone tuff lesson to learn, especialy when our new society has become enablers to ever whim and every wrong our children experience

Sorry for the rant, but i'm just sick and tired of watching these lives wasted by confused young men.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm only a couple of miles away from the Oregon District and have been down there multiple times in the past. I never felt unsafe to be there. Such a sad thing to happen in our backyard.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Heard on the radio that the sister that was killed, had driven her brother (the shooter) to the Bar area.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> More thoughts and more prayers. How's that working out? Seems to be the only response to these unfortunately common mass shootings these days...Two this weekend, Walmart in Mississippi on July 30th, Gilroy Cali garlic festival July 28th. July 16th San Antonio, Texas.
> Virginia Beach May 31st. May 7th Colorado school shooting. April 30th Univ of North Carolina Charlotte. April 27th California synagogue shooting.... the list goes on and on and on...and these are just the widely publicized ones.
> 
> Guess what. Thoughts and prayers for the victims involved each and every time. Before I am labeled "anti-gun" or "anti" something well, you don't know me very well.
> What I do know is common sense isn't so common in Washington these days.


It's not just a Washington problem, I'm sure there were many people that came across these nut jobs and didn't take the time or know who to report them to. Way too many people have mental health issues and yet have access to weapons.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Prayers for all the families involved and a HUGE thank you to all our 1st responders that step up in these situations.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Ok let me just go ahead and put it on tilt......What this country needs is a full blown spiritual awakening and filled with "JESUS". A heart of love for your brother and value for God's creation would do miracles. We obsess over "why" and wonder why God would allow such things. Remember, we kicked God out of our schools and colleges and most of Government and then wonder where he is! He's honoring the wishes of the courts........


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Cain killed Abel with rock. Soooo, guns don’t kill people, and rocks don’t kill people, “people kill people”.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Specwar said:


> Cain killed Abel with rock. Soooo, guns don’t kill people, and rocks don’t kill people, “people kill people”.


But if you eliminate the gun?..lol...I'm kidding...


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Southernsaug said:


> Ok let me just go ahead and put it on tilt......What this country needs is a full blown spiritual awakening and filled with "JESUS". A heart of love for your brother and value for God's creation would do miracles. We obsess over "why" and wonder why God would allow such things. Remember, we kicked God out of our schools and colleges and most of Government and then wonder where he is! He's honoring the wishes of the courts........


Exactly! We should legislate Jesus into the hearts and minds of the non-willing, separation of church and state be damned!

I grew up in the church and saw enough hate and prejudice for one lifetime.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Flannel_carp, I hear ya and I can't disagree. I never have advocated the government and religious community legislating a religion to people. It's a true and willing conversion that's necessary for people to change. Just like a hospital is full of sick and injured people so is a church full of sinners....it's where they should be. Saints are in heaven. I once was a Christian hating atheist and I threw the hypocrite accusations around so much I might as well wore it as a sign, but Jesus truly changes people if they honestly enter into a relationship with him. That is what will help our immoral society, you can't force anything on people and I never meant to imply we should. God loves you and knows your pain. 

It is hurting people who shoot up their fellow citizens. They have no moral compass to judge a right from wrong. That is why it's not just a gun issue it's a decision making issue. 

Oh and one little tid bit....the constitution does not contain separation of church and state, it advocates freedom of religion, that is a court opinion issued long after the founders wrote the organizational documents of The United States


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Southernsaug said:


> Flannel_carp, I hear ya and I can't disagree. I never have advocated the government and religious community legislating a religion to people. It's a true and willing conversion that's necessary for people to change. Just like a hospital is full of sick and injured people so is a church full of sinners....it's where they should be. Saints are in heaven. I once was a Christian hating atheist and I threw the hypocrite accusations around so much I might as well wore it as a sign, but Jesus truly changes people if they honestly enter into a relationship with him. That is what will help our immoral society, you can't force anything on people and I never meant to imply we should. God loves you and knows your pain.
> 
> It is hurting people who shoot up their fellow citizens. They have no moral compass to judge a right from wrong. That is why it's not just a gun issue it's a decision making issue.
> 
> Oh and one little tid bit....the constitution does not contain separation of church and state, it advocates freedom of religion, that is a court opinion issued long after the founders wrote the organizational documents of The United States


Just to clarify, I am no Christian hating athiest.

The first amendment came four years after the constitution; hardly "long after" in the scope of things. "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion..." seems fairly clear to me, just like the second amendment.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

perhaps it's not whether 1 ' professes ' any given religion, it's whether they actually LIVE and abide by it. if you choose to study almost any religion the vast majority of what they teach is love, forgiveness, fore bearing, understanding, doing unto others as you would have done to you, charity and helpfulness. cannot remember the exact words but once long ago read in a religious text " It is far greater and pleasing to God to win a single soul by one's own personal daily example than to conquer and force this religion upon the entire Earth by evil acts." please LIVE what we believe...


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

How about using the complete quote of the 1st amendment:


"_Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion,* or prohibiting the free exercise thereof;* or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances_."

In fact "separation of church and state" is never spelled out anywhere in the constitution. It is implied by the First Amendment to the Constitution. It's an opinion. They simply did not want their faith dictated to them like the great church of England had, which was an adulteration of God's word. They wanted us to be free to worship as we pleased. I doubt they ever intended for faith to be totally excluded as a guiding moral principle. when you study the founding fathers many of them were strong men of Christian faith and incorporated that faith into their governing principles.

To return to the topic. It is this loss of a moral compass that has led us to a society where people decide that in some sick way shooting innocent people is a valid response to whatever pain they have internalized. It's pure hate and in the absence of righteousness hate prevails. It's a form of anarchy. Funny thing about anarchy....it's not a revolutionary freedom, but leads to domination by the most vial and ruthless.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Southernsaug said:


> I feel horribly for all involved. First Texas and now Dayton. We have some serious social problems. I hate to imagine an America where you can't feel safe going shopping or to a recreational event. I can only imagine the horror for those involved. May God grant them as much peace as possible.
> 
> It is getting harder all the time to fend off the anti gun crowd and I understand why. I bet we will see more laws restricting our rights. I don't know what the answer is, but it's not a gun issue alone. It's a moral and social issue. Until we can address what makes people think these are viable reactions to their stress issues the shootings will continue. Just once I wish the media would be silent and not even broadcast these stories. Let them be dealt with locally only. Forty years ago a higher percentage of the population owned guns and we didn't have mass shootings at the rate we do now. There have always been wackos, but this is getting ridiculous. Media has driven this and many of these characters get their ideas from TV.


The potus doesn’t exactly help matters.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

First congress did in fact pay for and purchase the King James Version of the Bible for each school


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Not to get political, but potus has absolutely nothing to do with it. If one cannot control they're own emotions, how can it be blamed on another? That is just todays narritive, if we have no idea why, when, if, WTF? Blame it on potus.
There is no one to blame in these senseless shootings except the mentally deficient individual who decides that his life is shot so let me shoot it for others.
I really don't want to get into it or argue the point, but grow up, open your eyes and see the world as it REALLY IS!


----------

